# Kobe is gone.



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Tragic to hear the news of Kobe not surviving a helicopter crash this morning. What I feel is more tragic, is his 13 year old daughter was on board the aircraft with him. 


I didn't care that much for him, but his career in the NBA was a fantastic run. He was a blast to watch play, and IMO was almost as good as Jordan. 


Sad to see a "legend" pass the way he did.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

This has had me stirred up all day. I’ve been a basketball player and fan of the game my whole life as much as I am a hunter/outdoorsman. I remember the pleasure I got when he missed all those shots against the jazz when he was first in the league and the sixty he dropped on the jazz in his last NBA game and everything in between. I hated him from a Utah Jazz fans perspective and admired him as a fan of basketball as a whole. Sad day for basketball. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

3arabians said:


> I hated him from a Utah Jazz fans perspective and admired him as a fan of basketball as a whole. Sad day for basketball.


That's a great way to put it from a Jazzfan perspective. He earned mega respect from me. Very bummed to hear the news this afternoon.

Life is so short.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

As is sometimes the case, “legacies” can be complicated, and Kobe’s certainly is. That in no way lessens the tragedy of 9 people dying, including children, in a very tragic helicopter crash. 

Thoughts and prayers to all impacted by it. Sad deal, for sure.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Sad for sure.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Kobe was one of the most tenacious competitors ever. As much as you hated when he was killing you as an opponent, he gave 100% every night and every second of his career and you had to respect it. RIP, and thoughts and prayers to his family. Very tragic, and kind of something you can't truly believe when you first see news like this.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Kobe was a player I loved to hate. But that was from the eyes of a jazz fan. He had so much tenacity, work ethic and drive that had to be admired and respected despite the fact he could not tone it down most times he played Utah. I too have played basketball though my early years and on three different continents. I grew up idolizing the greatest player ever in Michael. I think Kobe was as close of a player to Michael than any I have watched since. He had a complete package. He definitely had my respect. Rest In Peace Kobe and Gianna! Prayers to your family and the others involved.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I couldn't throw anything away for almost 10 straight years without yelling "Kobe" with a fadeaway. 

Still do it often. 


He was one of those truly rare icons, and one of my favorite players during an influential period. Prayers to his family, friends, and all who were involved in the crash and their loved ones. 

#blackmamba


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

"RIP Kobe" and also the other 8 life's on board who perished,are prayers are with you and your family's.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sad deal for all those impacted by this accident. I'm not sure the world will ever see a more fierce competitor than Kobe.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Sad deal for all those impacted by this accident. I'm not sure the world will ever see a more fierce competitor than Kobe.


Well said.

I have a hard time even watching the NBA anymore. The players seem to care about the $$$ more than the game itself.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> The players seem to care about the $$$ more than the game itself.


I agree completely and I don't think it's strictly a basketball issue.

I think back about the sporting icons who have left the game(s) or are on the back-nine of their careers since 2000 - Kobe, Jeter, Rivera, Stockton, Brady, Rodgers, MJ, Tiger, Serenna, Andre, and the list goes on. Many of these 'greats' are not without controversy, but each were masters of their craft.

I'm not sure the next 20 years will yield the same amount of talent, determination, and competition as the last 20...


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know that I fully agree with that.

I think everyone in their field wants what they are worth. If you have never asked for a raise, kudos I guess but how many on here haven't sought a raise, promotion, or left for more money or some other benefit (work life balance, commute, healthcare, etc... all have monetary impacts)? We simply expect athletes to only view the "love of the game" not the livelihood or career aspect. 

That said, Kobe was a guy who left it all out on the court! Most people don't even leave their desk job knowing they did everything they could in those 8 hours. Some convince themselves they did. 

I agree with the idea that when Kobe left the court, he did everything he could to win. Even then, he was probably still hard on himself and felt like he had more to give. The guy was a monster.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

This memory from Jay Williams on Kobe from the 3 minute mark to the 4:40 mark of this video kind of encapsulates what my thoughts on Kobe were. He had a competitiveness and fire and work ethic that you really did only see from someone like MJ. I always respected Kobe, even if I hated what he'd do to my team.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> I'm not sure the next 20 years will yield the same amount of talent, determination, and competition as the last 20...


Okay boomer!

Hahaha! I've never said that before, and that made me laugh. All joking aside, this is what every person says that lived through the last twenty years. The last twenty years were better/tougher/stronger/whatever-er the next twenty years.

No doubt the game has changed, but I'd like to see blokes from the 70s - 90s play against LeBron, Giannis, Durant, Davis, Kawhi, etc. These fellers would have been great in any era.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

#hater

#nowonderpaddlerdoesntlikeyou


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Giannis, Davis and Durant would have gotten their rear ends handed to them by Shaq, Barkley and the Mailman! It wouldn’t have even been close! LeBron and Kawhi won’t ever be near the legends or icons that Kobe or MJ are because they want it to be givin to them with help. They want more money and a better supporting cast around them or it’s just not good enough... lol. No way you can compare the competitive nature from the 90’s, 2000’s, 2010, to today’s players! And I forgot to add my man Tim Duncan! They all played for one franchise their whole careers and built dynasty’s! Kawhi, LeBron ain’t man enough for that! #nillerhatersunite! Haha


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Oh ya and the 70’s threw 90’s I guess would have been Larry bird, magic johnson, dr. J, Kareem Abdul Jabar, Jon Stockton, Karl Malone, Charles Barkley, Patrick Ewing, Tom chambers, etc. I’m pretty sure those guys would of faired ok..😏 #imightnotknowmuchbutiknowBB


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

You’re right, all those guys you mention from the 70-90s are greats. But there are greats today too. Nobody in the 70’s ever saw an athlete like LeBron or Giannis. Tell me what player that was 6-11 in the 80s matched up with Durant as a pure scorer? 

I’m not saying today is better than ever, I’m simply saying that there are plenty of guys today that would be great in any era, just like there were in previous eras, and will be in future eras. 

And please don’t ever compare Barkley to LeBron again. Like, pretty please! I want to trust when you say you know b-ball, so don’t do that. LeBron is a top 5 player in the history of the game even by the worst hater’s standard. Maybe even top 2 when it’s all said and done. I like Chuck, but he is no LeBron. Not even close.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

I wasn’t comparing chuck to LeBron I wouldn’t do that. I was only comparing Kawhi and LeBron to Kobe and MJ if anything. What I was meaning to reference to was as far as 70’s threw 2000’s was that those players just had more heart, drive and work ethic I think which also came with more competitiveness. More so than today’s players. It seemed like there was some really good long lasting rivalries back then with in the league. Not sure what there is now. Seems like a new one every year.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol... The bulls made countless trades, including to acquire Rodman. They had one of the best benches in basketball against a weak, less than 30 team league. 

Kobe had the same coach as MJ... Coming off 6 rings... He wasn't the finals MVP for 3, Shaq was. They then acquired and traded for everyone under the sun to try and get "help". I happen to remember some salty Jazz fans about some Fisher guy. 

Prime for Prime I don't think those guys get their butts handed to them either. 2 of them aren't even in their prime and KD is giving those guys straight buckets. 

Lebron is a 6'8 265lb point guard and one of the most athletic players the league has ever seen. He would be fine in any era.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Tell me what player that was 6-11 in the 80s matched up with Durant as a pure scorer?


Larry Bird was _only_ 6'9". He wasn't a bad scorer.

But, your comment only points out the differences in the game from today vs. the 80s.

But, to answer your question: Hakeem Olajuwan.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

PBH said:


> Larry Bird was _only_ 6'9". He wasn't a bad scorer.
> 
> But, your comment only points out the differences in the game from today vs. the 80s.
> 
> But, to answer your question: Hakeem Olajuwan.


Lol.. I think by scorer he also means shot creator who can score from paint all the way to the perimeter, not a traditional center in the paint. Thus the "pure scorer".


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Lol.. I think by scorer he also means shot creator who can score from paint all the way to the perimeter, not a traditional center in the paint. Thus the "pure scorer".


You telling me that Hakeem couldn't score any time he wanted?

That's the problem. Hakeem never tried to score from outside the paint. Why would he?  Nobody could stop him in the paint. Score at will = pure scorer.

Fine -- you want a 7' tall "pure scorer" -- someone who was not limited to only scoring in the paint, who could dominate with every faucet of the game?
*Arvydas Sabonis*

A true shame that we never got to see this guy play in the NBA during his prime.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol.. pure scorer involves outside shooting. You also want to look at their TS. 

Look up Hakeem and KD in that area and come back to us. Shaq wasn't a "pure scorer" lol.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> But, to answer your question: Hakeem Olajuwan.


So Hakeem is going to guard KD? I'd like to see that.

You're trying too hard, PBH. Way too hard.


----------

